# Duck boat racing in Ark??!?!??



## bowtechrulez (Feb 9, 2015)

Well the withdrawals from the season have been kicking in as of late and catch myself on YouTube and looked up some mud buddy videos and caught this video as a suggestion... Duck boat racing.....I know that most areas only allow launch at 4am and running to blind but I never knew it was a race! 

Anyone have experience with this and any stories to share? Very interested to hear!

I planned on taking my Mud Boat over there this year and staying a week but after seeing that I don't think youll catch me there on a sat a 4 am! I'll stick with the weekdays


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 9, 2015)

first you might want to embed the video. 

and second yes we were in one on the last day of our hunt. most fun and scared i have been in a long time. watched boat get pushed up on dry land boat motors die and if you are in a boat with a mud motor it is nice to be in front cause all you have to do is trim up a little and spray a rooster tail. not to many people want to be soaking wet before they get to the duck hole with almost 2.5hrs before shooting light. also helps to be in the boat with someone that has been in a boat race a time or two and has a very heavy boat!


----------



## triton196 (Feb 9, 2015)

ive heard gw are issuing some pricey fines for it


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice video and all but good lord the music they put on these things these days.  Makes me wanna choke a puppy or something!


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2015)

i'll pass on the boat races after seeing GW sitting at end of no wake zone (can't even get into no wake zone till 4am in some areas)


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 10, 2015)

I can see a lot of that timber hunting going to draw hunt on wma grounds. A walk up kind of deal.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> I can see a lot of that timber hunting going to draw hunt on wma grounds. A walk up kind of deal.



dont say that


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 10, 2015)

I mean look at the rule changes trying to get more order in there. Wait untill people start getting hurt And killed in those races. Arkansas is fighting a tough battle trying to please locals who think they own the place and keeping revenue up from out of staters.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 10, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> first you might want to embed the video.
> 
> and second yes we were in one on the last day of our hunt. most fun and scared i have been in a long time. watched boat get pushed up on dry land boat motors die and if you are in a boat with a mud motor it is nice to be in front cause all you have to do is trim up a little and spray a rooster tail. not to many people want to be soaking wet before they get to the duck hole with almost 2.5hrs before shooting light. also helps to be in the boat with someone that has been in a boat race a time or two and has a very heavy boat!



It was fun.... Just hold on for the ride!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 10, 2015)

That was at 3:58.....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is at 4:00


----------



## bowtechrulez (Feb 10, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> This is at 4:00



That is wild! I hear you better bring a heavy boat....I currently have a 23 MB and a 1648 Crawdad 2 with I think .80 all around (welded) do you think that would hold up in the conditions


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 10, 2015)

my buddy runs a lightweight custom 12/36 with a oversized motor. He is fast and can run the trees Instead of the roads. Boat will be beat up after a few seasons but it serves its purpose.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 10, 2015)

That's crazy. I bet it'd be a rush tho


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 10, 2015)

That is straight stupid.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 10, 2015)

^ naw cuz! It's was fun! That was in an excel 1854 w mb sport v


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 10, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> I mean look at the rule changes trying to get more order in there. Wait untill people start getting hurt And killed in those races. Arkansas is fighting a tough battle trying to please locals who think they own the place and keeping revenue up from out of staters.



this has been going on since the early 90s. The boats now are just a lot faster. The locals have a right to be upset with what's going on to there hunting. a good year there used to be 2500 mallards from one hole,now your lucky to kill a couple hundred a year. 98% of the problems are not local from what I've seen the last couple of years!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 10, 2015)

bowtechrulez said:


> That is wild! I hear you better bring a heavy boat....I currently have a 23 MB and a 1648 Crawdad 2 with I think .80 all around (welded) do you think that would hold up in the conditions



as long as it doesn't get hit by anyone else then you might be fine but compared to the heavy boats that boat is like a beer can with a vacuum pulled on it. it will be crushed.


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 10, 2015)

it take a strait up idiot to get in that


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well Brian, there was over 100 trucks at the ramp... Guess there's a bunch of idiots...


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 10, 2015)

00075
Quote:
Quote:
Originally Posted by Woods Savvy ￼
this has been going on since the early 90s. The boats now are just a lot faster. The locals have a right to be upset with what's going on to there hunting. a good year there used to be 2500 mallards from one hole,now your lucky to kill a couple hundred a year. 98% of the problems are not local from what I've seen the last couple of years!!


There are a lot of issues going on there and that is why I will not go hunt in Arkansas. That place is a mess . I have hunted the timber plenty to see what is going on. There are plenty of locals that are helpful and would give you the shirt off their back. I have unfortunately run into those that are the opposite. I have been threatened with violence and its not worth it. Yes most of the problem is not the locals but the oos guys who think o this is Arkansas timber let me put out my mojos and get on the call. If they went back and banned the mojo, I think that would help a lot. But yes boats are faster now so a lot more danger involved running 30mph in the dark dodging trees and boats. Now add in the new light bars that blind everyone else its a mess. I just feel as though if there are a few accidents that dnr will go in and mark the maintained holes and number them, then at 4 am everyone stands around and draws numbers then you pick which hole you would like to hunt. If you want to take you 20 guns in there fine but you will be assigned a hole


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yall can have it. Too many folks for me.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 10, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> 00075
> Quote:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Woods Savvy ￼
> ...



We were running 35 mph five years ago, now it's 50 plus..


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2015)

That is WAY to much power to go through the woods! You can go 1 state North, South, or West and find plenty of birds with less crowds. Timber must be like Crack to make yall go and fight like that.


----------



## dom (Feb 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> That is WAY to much power to go through the woods! You can go 1 state North, South, or West and find plenty of birds with less crowds. Timber must be like Crack to make yall go and fight like that.



I'll be going a few times next year. too much fun. 

we had 4 in my boat running 28.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 11, 2015)

The timber is something else... Having mallard wings kicking the hat off your head before legal light was crazy .... And watching 80 + break tree limbs all the way into the hole was a sight to see as well


----------



## Brianf (Feb 11, 2015)

If you don't want to be in "The Race" just wait until 4:15 and leave. All the hole runners age gone by then. You just have to take what is left. My point is that it is only as dangerous as you make it. I'll be leaving at 4 tho!


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 11, 2015)

Brianf said:


> If you don't want to be in "The Race" just wait until 4:15 and leave. All the hole runners age gone by then. You just have to take what is left. My point is that it is only as dangerous as you make it. I'll be leaving at 4 tho!



Or just ride in at shooting time and Join a hole.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 11, 2015)

I would ride in that in heartbeat.  I LOVE adrenaline and think that would be crazy fun.  Scary, but a blast!  
I would have to know who was driving the boat though.  I couldnt just ride with any ol body...  
But I would go.


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 11, 2015)

Just plain stupid as stated earlier, death waiting to happen to someone or several.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 11, 2015)

All for 3 mallards.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 11, 2015)

blindside said:


> all for 3 mallards.



4......


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 11, 2015)

I enjoyed it.... Will be back at agian more this upcoming season...


----------



## bowtechrulez (Feb 11, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I would ride in that in heartbeat.  I LOVE adrenaline and think that would be crazy fun.  Scary, but a blast!
> I would have to know who was driving the boat though.  I couldnt just ride with any ol body...
> But I would go.



I agree I would def have to know the person and know they dun this a time or two! I personally have never been and would love to go for a week with some buddys but after reading and watching some of these vids I prob need a experienced hand in boat with me!!

I have another question though for you guys.....when yall first started going to ark, miss, la., etc...did yall go during the summers to learn the land or just spend 2 days scouting when got there and a good gps?


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 11, 2015)

most times your first trip somewhere oos will be a waste just trying to learn the area. Birds move around, going out of season will help knowing your way around will help but a map will do the same. some places like green timber will be dry in spring and summer.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> 4......



Some are only 3.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Some are only 3.



and that is why you don't go to meta! pretty sure it is the only wma in the state that has a 3 mallard limit. also every tom dick and harry shows up there a local contact that lives there is needed also the week days are not that bad just the weekends. and the weekends are that bad because the locals follow the birds and the oos people burn up their contacts looking for a hole and they don't have time to scout for only 2 days.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 11, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> That is straight stupid.



Agreed X 2


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm lucky to have a good contact out there... Without him, I'd be lost...


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 12, 2015)

Even before duck hunting got popular I used to get in a race with Myself against the Sunrise. I didn't need nor want no running lights. I knew the creeks and river.  They look real legit to me.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree scrapy I remember a time me and brother would hunt with dad @ 10yr old and dyers pasture was unheard of and there were ducks! Now all it has become in my opinion is a popularity contest and fashion show


----------



## dom (Feb 12, 2015)

bowtechrulez said:


> I agree I would def have to know the person and know they dun this a time or two! I personally have never been and would love to go for a week with some buddys but after reading and watching some of these vids I prob need a experienced hand in boat with me!!
> 
> I have another question though for you guys.....when yall first started going to ark, miss, la., etc...did yall go during the summers to learn the land or just spend 2 days scouting when got there and a good gps?



First, Bayou meto has a 3 mallard limit. but you can shoot 4 ducks (woodies are everywhere) 

Second, dont waste your time going in the summer. Water is down and it will look 100X different with no water and leaves on the trees.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2015)

dom said:


> First, Bayou meto has a 3 mallard limit. but you can shoot 4 ducks (woodies are everywhere)
> 
> Second, dont waste your time going in the summer. Water is down and it will look 100X different with no water and leaves on the trees.



If you went during the summer though couldn't you atleast find "holes" in the canopy and run potential tracks on a GPS so you would have a start during season? I mean i wouldn't go but if you were a timber hunter and happened to be out that way in the summer....... I would also think google earth or bing maps could be your friend here.


----------



## dom (Feb 12, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If you went during the summer though couldn't you atleast find "holes" in the canopy and run potential tracks on a GPS so you would have a start during season? I mean i wouldn't go but if you were a timber hunter and happened to be out that way in the summer....... I would also think google earth or bing maps could be your friend here.



yes but you would be walking a lot instead of boating around. 

Google maps is good especially if you can recognize the ditches and boat lanes. 

 you need to just go at least a few times. It is unlike anythign you've ever seen.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 12, 2015)

The timber in Arkansas is different every time you go. The water levels are usually different so the holes you hunted last year may be dry, very shallow or to deep to hunt. The holes you find in the summer may or may not have water or ducks during the season. 
As for the "race", again you don't have to be in it. The race has really been blown up way out of proportion by guys who have never been there and only saw or heard about it. It's easy to say it's crazy or only 3 ducks, etc. The timber isn't about how many ducks it's about calling ducks thru the trees and killing them at 20 feet. 
Just my  $.02


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 12, 2015)

Brianf said:


> The timber in Arkansas is different every time you go. The water levels are usually different so the holes you hunted last year may be dry, very shallow or to deep to hunt. The holes you find in the summer may or may not have water or ducks during the season.
> As for the "race", again you don't have to be in it. The race has really been blown up way out of proportion by guys who have never been there and only saw or heard about it. It's easy to say it's crazy or only 3 ducks, etc. The timber isn't about how many ducks it's about calling ducks thru the trees and killing them at 20 feet.
> Just my  $.02



^ agreed


----------



## wray912 (Feb 12, 2015)

Brianf said:


> The timber in Arkansas is different every time you go. The water levels are usually different so the holes you hunted last year may be dry, very shallow or to deep to hunt. The holes you find in the summer may or may not have water or ducks during the season.
> As for the "race", again you don't have to be in it. The race has really been blown up way out of proportion by guys who have never been there and only saw or heard about it. It's easy to say it's crazy or only 3 ducks, etc. The timber isn't about how many ducks it's about calling ducks thru the trees and killing them at 20 feet.
> Just my  $.02



pretty much sums it up the race is only crazy for the first little stretch then everybody is spread out...looks way worse from pics than what it is


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 12, 2015)

Brianf said:


> The timber in Arkansas is different every time you go. The water levels are usually different so the holes you hunted last year may be dry, very shallow or to deep to hunt. The holes you find in the summer may or may not have water or ducks during the season.
> As for the "race", again you don't have to be in it. The race has really been blown up way out of proportion by guys who have never been there and only saw or heard about it. It's easy to say it's crazy or only 3 ducks, etc. The timber isn't about how many ducks it's about calling ducks thru the trees and killing them at 20 feet.
> Just my  $.02



The birds come into the timber on their own. I have sat in holes in the timber after we limited out and watched birds fall into our decoys with no calling. You can be the best caller in the world if they dont want in your hole they are not coming. I mean its cool and all them coming through the trees but it doesnt do it for me like some others. I would rater get out away from people and hunt birds in other fashions. I hate being able to hear people talking in the hole next to me or even see them. Take away the mojos will help on public land. I wish they would push to ban them on all wma land not just arkansas. Any idiot can put out a few mojos and pass shoot at birds 50 yards out. I shoot birds at 20 feet all the time on open water, marsh, lakes shores, fields. Thats the name of the game trick the birds into getting close. I dont see why people get so into shooting mallards, I dont discriminate ringnecks to pintails i shoot them all. Each situation is special. I just prefer those hunts where you dont hardly see another person.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 12, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> The birds come into the timber on their own. I have sat in holes in the timber after we limited out and watched birds fall into our decoys with no calling. You can be the best caller in the world if they dont want in your hole they are not coming. I mean its cool and all them coming through the trees but it doesnt do it for me like some others. I would rater get out away from people and hunt birds in other fashions. I hate being able to hear people talking in the hole next to me or even see them. Take away the mojos will help on public land. I wish they would push to ban them on all wma land not just arkansas. Any idiot can put out a few mojos and pass shoot at birds 50 yards out. I shoot birds at 20 feet all the time on open water, marsh, lakes shores, fields. Thats the name of the game trick the birds into getting close. I dont see why people get so into shooting mallards, I dont discriminate ringnecks to pintails i shoot them all. Each situation is special. I just prefer those hunts where you dont hardly see another person.



I guess we won't be racing then.

I also hunt different places other than timber and kill my share of other waterfowl. It just bothers me that people make assumptions about other hunters and then start saying "idiots", etc when they have never seen or tried to see what we see in the timber. I also enjoy the competition of hunting around others and trying to get the ducks into my hole instead of theirs.  I do not own or use a mojo but I also do not believe that they make ducks give up either.  This past season we were sat up in a hole and a couple guys came in to close and had 2 mojos, the auto jerk string deal, mud boat, dog etc. I saw all of it on our way out with a limit, they never fired a shot. I'm not trying to brag just saying mojo's are not a guarantee.
Kinda like chocolate and vanilla everybody doesn't like the same thing.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> The birds come into the timber on their own. I have sat in holes in the timber after we limited out and watched birds fall into our decoys with no calling. You can be the best caller in the world if they dont want in your hole they are not coming. I mean its cool and all them coming through the trees but it doesnt do it for me like some others. I would rater get out away from people and hunt birds in other fashions. I hate being able to hear people talking in the hole next to me or even see them. Take away the mojos will help on public land. I wish they would push to ban them on all wma land not just arkansas. Any idiot can put out a few mojos and pass shoot at birds 50 yards out. I shoot birds at 20 feet all the time on open water, marsh, lakes shores, fields. Thats the name of the game trick the birds into getting close. I dont see why people get so into shooting mallards, I dont discriminate ringnecks to pintails i shoot them all. Each situation is special. I just prefer those hunts where you dont hardly see another person.


The last half of this paragraph sums me up!!


----------



## TJBassin (Feb 12, 2015)

I would like to go just for the race. That would be awesome. If ya scared say ya scared. Aint for the faint of heart. kinda be like the mudding holes for the monster trucks. Put on a motorcycle helmet and hold on.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 12, 2015)

*not gonna lie....*

That looks fun, but I would be the guy waiting 10 mins to head out. I understand those that wanna feel the rush, but all it would take is one thing to go wrong with the boat in front of you, you run someone over, then all those videos show reckless endangerment and you get slapped with manslaughter worse case scenario. Then the law suits afterwards. 

Just me thinking worse case. Ill be the dude in the back of the pack.

Im not knocking those that have fun with it though. I understand if thats just how it is where you hunt. I just never had to it that way.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 12, 2015)

Brianf said:


> The timber in Arkansas is different every time you go. The water levels are usually different so the holes you hunted last year may be dry, very shallow or to deep to hunt. The holes you find in the summer may or may not have water or ducks during the season.
> As for the "race", again you don't have to be in it. The race has really been blown up way out of proportion by guys who have never been there and only saw or heard about it. It's easy to say it's crazy or only 3 ducks, etc. The timber isn't about how many ducks it's about calling ducks thru the trees and killing them at 20 feet.
> Just my  $.02



I have killed my three in the meta and my four in the north and south unit, its really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 12, 2015)

As heavy as they are dressed in their cotton flauge they would last 40 minutes in 40 degree water. If they had on PFD's and didn't dunk their head. If you get sliced up by a prop the cold water will slow the bleeding down. I always try to be the optimistic and carry sutures in my pack.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Feb 13, 2015)

I thank the good lord we have private land


----------



## strutlife (Feb 13, 2015)

I just got back this morn about 4 am from the backwoods, deep in bayou country Louisiana. That's where one of my waterfowl trips will be this upcoming season. Also brought back with me a "black motor" which should push my G3 rather quickly to say the least.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 13, 2015)

strutlife said:


> I just got back this morn about 4 am from the backwoods, deep in bayou country Louisiana. That's where one of my waterfowl trips will be this upcoming season. Also brought back with me a "black motor" which should push my G3 rather quickly to say the least.



Your gonna need seat belts for that one!


----------

